# P-47D Water Injection Tank Capacity



## DarrenW (Jun 3, 2020)

Did Republic increase the capacity of the Thunderbolt's water injection tank as boost pressures increased? Water flow rates were also increased due of this, so it seems logical to provide more water for the system in order to deliver the same amount of WEP time during combat. I can only find a references for a 30 gallon tank, but _America's Hundred Thousand _(page 285) shows the weight of water doubling with the introduction of the P-47D-25. Another peculiar thing is that in the book the "design" weight of the P-47D-25 doesn't include water while the earlier models do....


----------



## DarrenW (Jul 1, 2020)

I was able to confirm through later research that starting with the P-47D-25 the water tank capacity was indeed doubled to 30 gallons (all previous D models had 15 gallons). According to the flight training manual 30 gallons gave about 15 minutes of WEP.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 1, 2020)

So you asked and answered your own question, man that's tops in efficiency, do you work at the Pentagon?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Jul 1, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> So you asked and answered your own question, man that's tops in efficiency, do you work at the Pentagon?



Yeah it's pretty ridiculous isn't it? hahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

